# SPS-Programm gesucht



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

hallo ich suche eine SPS deren eingänge nicht mit E sondern mit X anfangen und dären merker im hunderter bereich liegen z.B.: M220, M602 ....

kennt irgentwer die SPS


----------



## Ralle (17 August 2004)

Ja, sie heißt Gerd und wohnt in Wuppertal, oder wars Essen?

Mal im ernst, poste doch mal ein Stück vom Code oder Ähnliches, damit man sich ein genaueres Bild machen kann!


----------



## Anonymous (17 August 2004)

hir ein auszug aus der AWL 

......
90 LD   M100  OR  M220  AND X407
93 AND M605
94 LD M100  OR  M220 AND C060
97 AND X512 AND X406  AND M603
100 ORB OR M071 S M606
103 LD M601 R M606

110 LD M101 OR X407 OUT M671
113 K500 OUT M672
115 K000 OUT M673
117 K002 OUT M674
119 K060 OUT M670 K031
122 LD M602 OUT C060 K10
125 LD M101 OR X407 RST C060
......


----------



## Uwe Schröder (17 August 2004)

Hallo!

Sieht nach Mitsubischi aus.

Bitte mal die Datei-Endungen mitteilen!


mfG. Uwe Schröder


----------



## Harry (17 August 2004)

hab zwar seit ein paar Jahren nichts mehr mit Mitsubishi SPS'en gemacht, aber sieht wirklich nach Mitsubishi aus!

Gruss

Harry


----------



## Harry (17 August 2004)

hab zwar seit ein paar Jahren nichts mehr mit Mitsubishi SPS'en gemacht, aber sieht wirklich nach Mitsubishi aus!

Gruss

Harry


----------



## Anonymous (18 August 2004)

thx @all so wie ich das sehe is es wirklich Mitsubishi 

@Uwe Schröder sorry datenendung hab ich nicht da ich das programm nur auf papier hab und es umschreiben soll wenn jemand weiß wo ich ne beschreibung der einzelnen bausteine bekomme postet es bitte


----------



## Anonymous (23 August 2004)

*Klar ist eine Mitsubishi Melsec SPS*

Hallo Azubi,

dein Programmauszug stammt garantiert von einer Mitsubishi Melsec
SPS    Z.B. A3N, oder A2SH CPU.

Welche Sorgen hast du mit dieser Steuerung?????


Bis dann

Martin L.


----------



## Kojote (25 August 2004)

Ralle schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, sie heißt Gerd und wohnt in Wuppertal, oder wars Essen?
> 
> Mal im ernst, poste doch mal ein Stück vom Code oder Ähnliches, damit man sich ein genaueres Bild machen kann!




LOOOOL !!!    :lol:  :lol:  :lol:


----------

